# saftey pin



## redhat (Aug 1, 2005)

ive seen you use a pin when freehand routing. i don't have one on my router table. where should i place it in relation to the router bit? do i just drill a hole in the router table to place it? and finally what is the correct way to feed the work into the router when using the pin? thanks.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums patford. I will let one of our more experienced routermen answer your question, but glad you joined us. Keep thinking "SAFETY".


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Patford, the safety pin is located about 4" to the right from table center. You place your wood against the pin and then slowly move your wood against the cutter until the bearing engages the wood or pattern. This method prevents the wood from being grabbed by the bit. Once you have made contact with your bearing you may lift off the safety pin.


----------



## redhat (Aug 1, 2005)

thanks Mike for thegreat advice. patford


----------

